# recruiting clarification



## carminecortez (26 Jan 2009)

I'm 20, graduating next year with a bachelor's and looking to become a pilot on a DEO.

I just wanted to clarify some things I've read in the forums.

Does the SSE include school, or will I be in the cf under contract for a minimum 9 years?

Also, if someone is not accepted to be a pilot what happens? Is the initial contract void, do they assign you to some ground job?

And from what I've read, typically it takes 3 years to get your wings...?

Thanks


----------



## Zoomie (28 Jan 2009)

Once you join the CF and make it through basic training - you are signed to a minimum of 2 or 3 years (this is your BE, Basic Engagement).  After those 2/3 years, as long as you don't incur any obligatory service you can get out.  However once you head down the path towards getting a career you are getting more indebted to the CF.  Once you get your Wings, you owe the crown 9 years of service.  This is not your SSE, it is just Oblig service that is served parallel to your first contract.

Once your SSE is up - you must sign your IE or release.  Usually the SSE expires pretty close to your Oblig service date.

If you wash out of pilot training - you can remuster to another trade or (depending on your time served) get out of the CF.  If your BE is not fulfilled, you may just ride a desk somewhere until it expires and then release.

All your other pilot training questions can be answered by using the search function.


----------



## prima6 (17 Feb 2009)

Zoomie's information is a little outdated.  The BE and SSE no longer exist and have been collectively replaced by the Variable Initial Engagement (VIE).  The VIE can be between 3 and 9 years and the length in an individual case is based on the amount of time it takes to reach an operationally functional point (OFP) plus one tour of duty.  

Also, as far as obligation following receiving pilot wings, this is not what is referred to as obligatory service.  Obligatory service is incurred for subsidized education (ie university training).  When an aircrew officer/ncm receives their wings, they are subject to restricted release.  For pilots this period is seven years.  What this means is that voluntary release (leaving the military) and occupational transfers will not normally be approved.


----------



## Elwood (23 Feb 2009)

Variable initial engagements for pilots are typically 9 years for DEO.


----------

